# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Uh-oh, I got bored at work...

## Violajoker

And wrote a poem!
Here it is:

I'm being paperclipped to death
Smothered under files,
The sticky notes have formed a plan
And will sticky me to my office chair.

I'm white-out warpainted
I'm fighting back with my
Rubber band pushpin gun. 
Thwap, twing! I-

"_Ms._Lindsley, _what_ are you doing?"

"Nothing, ma'am. Just, y'know,
Fighting boredom."

----------


## Amethyst Star

Ha!  Boredom at work has yielded some interesting *cough* art for me, too.  I like it!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Rubber band pushpin gun?  Uh oh...

Liked it.   ::D:

----------

